# [SOLVED] It appears that some...Modification is required.



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi all...I just built myself a new reg.

And there is a place to install a 3&1/2" Floppy Drive. The Mainboard came with the correct IDE cable...But I am unable find a power connector to power up the drive:sigh:

Is there some kind of adapter that will work? 
My specs are in My computer.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: It appears that some...Modification is required.*



Net Jockey said:


> Hi all...I just built myself a new reg.
> 
> And there is a place to install a 3&1/2" Floppy Drive. The Mainboard came with the correct IDE cable...But I am unable find a power connector to power up the drive:sigh:
> 
> ...


i find it hard to believe there wouldn't be a floppy power adapter. Usually it's on the end of the string of molex's..usually 3 molexes with a floppy on the end..and 2 such strands


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: It appears that some...Modification is required.*

Thanks...I will open up my computer and search again later...I thought my recent search was very thorough but will go there again.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: It appears that some...Modification is required.*

It's there. As magnet said, it's on the end of a cable of 4 pin molex's. Can't remember if there's one or two of them, but since you only need one........


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: It appears that some...Modification is required.*

Cheers mate, here ya go.


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: It appears that some...Modification is required.*

Thanks all...

I had all the wires...I wasn't using tied out of the way...I untied them and found the connector...All is wellray:


----------

